# Stop button for RC71?



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been asked before. I did a few searches and couldn't find the answer for this.

We just got the new HR44 Genie last weekend. Still getting used to some of the changes on the remote. Is there supposed to be a stop button for DVR recordings? The only way I have seen to get out of a recording is by hitting the exit button.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

That is indeed a common complaint.
There is no Stop Button. The Exit button is one way to stop the program.
Pressing the guide button and changing to another channel will stop the program that is running also.
Neither of these get the option screen that you are used to with the older remote.

The older remote can be used with your receiver but only in IR mode. The RF is totally different in the new remote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, there is no STOP button. EXIT accomplishes (almost) the same thing. Also the PLAY and PAUSE was merged with the PAUSE button. lame


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Or if you are ready to delete the recording when you stop it, you can fast forward to the end and the "Keep/Delete" will appear.


----------



## MRM (Sep 10, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Or if you are ready to delete the recording when you stop it, you can fast forward to the end and the "Keep/Delete" will appear.


That's what I have been doing. Thanks.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MRM said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked before. I did a few searches and couldn't find the answer for this.
> 
> We just got the new HR44 Genie last weekend. Still getting used to some of the changes on the remote. Is there supposed to be a stop button for DVR recordings? The only way I have seen to get out of a recording is by hitting the exit button.


Any logical person would think there would be a stop button but the geniuses at DirecTV forgot to put one on the RC71.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MRM said:


> That's what I have been doing. Thanks.


To get to the end really quickly,
Press the FF button, then press the 30SLIP button just above it. It will jump to the next tick mark in the progress bar. Each press of the 30SLIP button will advance to the next mark.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

If you started watching the recording from the "List", and are not at the end of the recording and want to delete it: hit the back button (left arrow) which will take you back to the "List" with the show highlighted; push the red button to delete the program.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sweep49 said:


> If you started watching the recording from the "List", and are not at the end of the recording and want to delete it: hit the back button (left arrow) which will take you back to the "List" with the show highlighted; push the red button to delete the program.


That doesn't work if you've done anything since you started watching the recording. If you, for instance, bring up the guide while watching your recording then using back will just bring up the guide.


----------



## jackdinla (Jun 3, 2008)

If you are still watching the show, press the "back" button and it will take you to the menu that includes "restart from beginning, keep, delete, etc" and you can delete the show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jackdinla said:


> If you are still watching the show, press the "back" button and it will take you to the menu that includes "restart from beginning, keep, delete, etc" and you can delete the show.


Again, only if that's the last thing you just did. The "back" button takes you back to what you last did, not any specific menu.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Or if you are ready to delete the recording when you stop it, you can fast forward to the end and the "Keep/Delete" will appear.


Interestingly, that's not always reliable. Sometimes the KOD never appears, and other times it takes a long time to appear, and still rare other times, I've seen the recording start from the beginning. That's on my c41 or hr44.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Or if you are ready to delete the recording when you stop it, you can fast forward to the end and the "Keep/Delete" will appear.


Thats what I do as well.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I just don't use the RC71

But. . . It does have superior key response, great hand feel, easy to navigate by feel, plus empowers one to transfer from thumb to index finger operation without a thought. In this regard its a hot little thang. But the lack of discreet pause play keys . . .

Add to the fact the HR44 is a Home Media Center and adds PIP which should have direct key access by many accounts and the little bedroom/motel room remote seems a bit undersized for its intended purpose.

Still many will love it. As to lack of a stop key, Apple's iDevices set that standard along time back.

Don "the only winning move is not to play" Bolton


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have to wonder if they don't get back feedback from the receivers about what keys people use and didn't go partially by that. I pretty much NEVER used the stop button and couldn't care less that its gone. I don't care that its gone, hasn't changed my viewing habits at all.

I am not saying I think this remote is perfect, but the lack of a stop button is the last thing I care about. Plus, I still think there's no reason they couldn't turn the red button into a stop key for recordings.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Plus, I still think there's no reason they couldn't turn the red button into a stop key for recordings.


Confussion


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Plus, I still think there's no reason they couldn't turn the red button into a stop key for recordings.





peds48 said:


> Confussion


No confusion at all, red means stop.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I too miss the stop button. There are some "work around solutions" but they are not as good for me as a stop button. I have gone back to using my old univdersal remote in the IR mode.


----------



## hish747 (Aug 18, 2014)

RunnerFL said:


> No confusion at all, red means stop.


Actually, I was going to say that Red button is clearly the record button...since that's what that has meant forever.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hish747 said:


> Actually, I was going to say that Red button is clearly the record button...since that's what that has meant forever.


I'm pretty sure the color Red meant stop long before it meant record.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank goodness we can still buy the old style remotes. Just ordered RC66Rx for $8 and change with Prime 2-day shipping from Big River. The RC71 does have good response, but there the usefulness ends. Bad shape, hard to press buttons, poorly laid out (for me at least). And.....I want a stop button!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the shape, it reminds me of the old peanut. I don't miss the stop button at all. My only complaint is that it "toggles" the TV whether you push on or off.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I've always used EXIT on DirecTV receivers. In fact, on my Harmony, I remapped the stop button to open my playlist.

I for sure miss the dedicated play button. I press that all the time to see how far into the show I'm watching. I can still do that, but it pauses the show and I have to hit it again to play. I watch TV the most on my main TV where I have my Harmony. So, it is only on the minis in my bedroom and office that I have to suffer.


----------

